# H: Csm, Eldar & Ig, W: £££££



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Due to various personal issues I am having a small clearance, Ideally i wish to sell the armies off as a complete collection (eg, Chaos Space Marines, Eldar and Imperial Guard as seperate armies rather then individual units)

I also will be posting the odd units on ebay as I have a small collection including terminators and a raiding force of WoC that need a new home

Chaos Space Marines
Abaddon
3 Terminators (metal one with reaper cannon)
Land Raider (requires stripping and some repair, missing side hatch etc)
40 + Khorne Berzerkers
10 Possessed
20 Regular CSM

Eldar
Avatar
12 Fire Dragons (two exarchs with fire pikes)
10 Howling Banshees (exarch with power axe)
15 Dire Avengers
3 Falcons
Vyper


The above are what I remember from the top of my head and I will be taking photos and a full army inventry of each when I get home tonight.

Please PM me with Offers if you are interested. Due to the weight of the items and the fact that I need the money I will be unable to post to outside of the Mainland UK.

Cheers for looking and hope they go to a good home


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I am willing to accept serious offers for squads ect. So please PM me with offers...these will be on Ebay the next time that they have a no fee listing weekend so you have until then before they are listed online.

Ta for looking


----------

